# Updating iPad to IS06 issue



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm updating my iPad but it seems stuck half way through. I even shut It down and restarted and it's still stuck at the half way point. Anybody else.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have had all sorts of issues today. The first time I updated, I did it wirelessly.. It went into recovery mode and I had to download the update again, this time on the computer... Then it got stuck in a recovery mode loop. After I got that fixed, I couldn't get it to restore from back up... (I would get an error saying it couldnt start a session with the ipad). Then I got it to restore my apps, but not my settings, photos, etc.... (I got an error saying it could not restore from backup) Then I finally got it to restore everything, but the wifi wouldn't work.  Now I have the wifi working and all of my apps and stuff are syncing... I think I've been working on this since a few minutes after the update went live today... What time was that 2? 3?  It's nearly 11 now and only half my apps are sync'd. 

I have never had issues like this.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That's horrible. I think I'm going to leave on all night and just see if it will finish. I've never had an issue before updating.


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

My iPhone updated with only one minor problem. Think I'll hold off until the weekend, when I have more free time, before updating the iPad.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

How do I back it up before updating?

Thanks


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's usually best to wait a few days as Apple's servers get hammered when the iOS updates first go out.  I usually wait a week or so and don't run into issues.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Do I have to update ITunes first? And then update my iPad 2 and my iPhone 4


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Just a quick FYI for those few of us that still own the original iPad. Some of the folks over at MacRumors have confirmed that iOS 6 will not be loadable onto our iPads. I think Apple has decided to no longer support the original iPads. I did a quick check to see if I could download it and iOS 6 didn't even show up under updates. So we will be sticking with iOS 5.1.1

All the best.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I managed to update without any issues in my iPhone, but my iPad is not receiving/sending my email anymore. I restarted the iPad, closed and opened the app, tried to change mail settings back and forth, but nothing gives  

Any idea of what else I could do


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I left mine updating last and just checked. It finally downloaded and I was able to just install it. It only took about 10 minutes to install and restart. It then guided me throught a few set up things like icloud and siri. Everything is where it should be and fine. My suggestion would be start the upgrade before you go to bed and just let it download at night and finish it the next morning.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Again. It's lays slow the first AYS or two the update goes live. Lots of posts around the net complaining download problems yesterday. For those that havent stareted updating yet, just wait a few days and it will go much smoother. 

As for backing up, just sync with iTunes in your computer first.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Just a quick FYI for those few of us that still own the original iPad. Some of the folks over at MacRumors have confirmed that iOS 6 will not be loadable onto our iPads. I think Apple has decided to no longer support the original iPads. I did a quick check to see if I could download it and iOS 6 didn't even show up under updates. So we will be sticking with iOS 5.1.1


Yes, I know.  

I can't load the latest Mac OS update on my 5 year-old laptop, either. I'll just have to do without those features, as I'm not buying a new laptop any time soon. I may not update my iPod Touch 4th Gen just to keep everything working and compatible.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I updated my Iphone 4 and Ipad 3 without problem


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I updated my Iphone 4 and Ipad 3 without problem


Mine did fine after I left it alone, but when I started it there must have been a lot of traffic downloading. It was slow going. The best thing I did was just go to bed and let it do its thing.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Updated my iPad 2 last night with no issues.  Haven't bothered with my iPhone 4s yet.  Maybe tonight.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an iPhone 4S.  Just talked to some very nice AppleCare person.  She said WAIT a while before updating.  There are some problems with it.  High traffic getting update.  Etc., etc., etc.  If you're happy with what you have now and it's workin' for ya -- WAIT.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I updated my iPhone 4 without issue.  I am waiting a bit to update iPad 3.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Updated both my iPad 3 and iPhone 4s without issue yesterday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Just a quick FYI for those few of us that still own the original iPad. Some of the folks over at MacRumors have confirmed that iOS 6 will not be loadable onto our iPads. I think Apple has decided to no longer support the original iPads. I did a quick check to see if I could download it and iOS 6 didn't even show up under updates. So we will be sticking with iOS 5.1.1
> 
> All the best.


I'm OK with that...it means I get to keep my Google Maps. 

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I updated my New iPad (aka iPad 3) last night with no issues.  I haven't yet updated my iPhone 4s.  I want to wait a bit to see what Apple does to fix their maps issue before I update my phone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My obsolete iPhone 3GS updated this morning without any problems--at least none that are apparent so far...

L


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

planet_janet said:


> I updated my New iPad (aka iPad 3) last night with no issues. I haven't yet updated my iPhone 4s. I want to wait a bit to see what Apple does to fix their maps issue before I update my phone.


I heard the maps were a big improvement. What's the issue?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

skyblue said:


> I heard the maps were a big improvement. What's the issue?


Other than various things like the Golden Gate Bridge being shown in locations where they aren't, they're fine.


http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/apples-homegrown-maps-leaves-users-lost-20120921-26a9b.html

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57516718-37/apples-maps-app-slammed-over-missing-cities-and-other-mistakes/

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I updated my iPad and iPhone this morning.  The update erased all of the names that go with my phone numbers.  Errrr.  I have no clue who goes with what number.  
Also, I lost the YouTube app on both devices.  Weird.  And I can't find a YouTube iPad app.  
deb


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> I updated my iPad and iPhone this morning. The update erased all of the names that go with my phone numbers. Errrr. I have no clue who goes with what number.
> Also, I lost the YouTube app on both devices. Weird. And I can't find a YouTube iPad app.
> deb


Apparently iOS 6 jettisoned both the GoogleMap App and the Youtube App. This article will tell you how you can reinstall a modified version of the Youtube app on your iphone. There isn't one yet for the iPads.

http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57521796-285/getting-started-with-the-youtube-app-in-ios-6/

McGee: "But Boss, progress is good!."
Gibbs: "Not when I can't figure the d*mn thing out. (Bounces baseball bat off computer monitor.) Fix-it McGee!!"

All the Best.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I did the update on both my iPad and iPhone 4S this past week, so happy to say everything went smoothly!! That's a first.


----------

